# Sources on the Puritan's view of the family?



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where I could find information on Puritan family life? 


Thanks


----------



## Saiph (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/family.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)

_A Little Commonwealth: Family Life in Plymouth Colony_ by John Demos

_Worldly Saints_ by Leland Ryken

_The Puritan Family: Religion and Domestic Relations in Seventeenth-Century New England_ by Edmund S. Morgan

_Puritans at Play_ by Bruce C. Daniels

_Puritan Family Life -- The Diary of Samuel Sewall_ by Judith S. Graham

_On Domestical Duties_ by William Gouge

_The English Housewife_ by Gervase Markham

Family and Government in Puritan New England by Kerry Ptacek


----------

